# Libro de referencia en VHDL y "power electronics"



## dmcadena (Abr 25, 2012)

Buenas tardes, me estoy iniciando en VHDL y quisiera saber que libro me podrían recomendar? gracias por su atencion


----------



## chclau (Abr 26, 2012)

La mayoría de los libros de VHDL que conozco están en inglés. Los siguientes son recomendados:

VHDL : Programming By Example, Douglas Perry
The Designer's Guide to VHDL, P. Ashenden
Digital System Design with VHDL, Zwolinski

Si me permitís un consejo... no estudies VHDL como si fuera un lenguaje de programación. Para nosotros, los ingenieros electrónicos, VHDL es principalmente un lenguaje para describir hardware. Por eso, te recomiendo que apenas domines la sintaxis básica del lenguaje te concentres en preguntas como: Como se describe un multiplexor, un flip flop D, un registro con carga paralela, un registro de desplazamiento, un flip flop con clock enable, etc. Te recomiendo también ingresar en la página de Altera que tiene buenas herramientas gratis para ir practicando mientras aprendés. Suerte!


----------



## fms (May 17, 2012)

Si estas usando Xilinx, puedes probar con este libro en español que es gratis:

_Diseño de circuitos digitales con vhdl_: 
http://eciencia.urjc.es/handle/10115/4045

Luego hay otro más avanzado:
_Diseño de sistemas digitales con vhdl_: 
http://eciencia.urjc.es/handle/10115/5700


----------



## kiftren (Ene 18, 2016)

Hola.
Quería pillarme un libro sobre VHDL y otro sobre "power electronics" y me gustaría saber si hay algún libro en estos campos que pueda considerarse como un libro de referencia.
En VHDL me han recomendado "VHDL: de la tecnología a la arquitectura de computadores", pero en un primer vistazo no termina de llamarme...
En "power electronics" estoy totalmente perdido...
Gracias!!!


----------



## chclau (Ene 18, 2016)

Para VHDL te puedo recomendar "VHDL Programming by Example" de Douglas Perry

y sobre fuentes de alimentacion

Switching Power Supplies A to Z de Sanjaya Maniktala


----------



## kiftren (Ene 18, 2016)

Muchas gracias por las recomendaciones chclau.
He hechado un vistazo al libro sobre VHDL y me gusta. Lleva 4 ediciones, lo que indica que es bueno, aunque le veo el problema de que está en inglés y no es mi fuerte. No veo que este libro haya sido traducido al español. ¿Alguien hace alguna recomendación en español?
Gracias!!!


----------



## chclau (Ene 18, 2016)

La unica recomendacion que tengo para ti es que si quieres estar en el campo de electronica, aprendas ingles. No te lo digo de mala manera, en serio. Si no, no tendras acceso a una enorme cantidad de material.

El ingles tecnico es simple. Haz el esfuerzo.


----------



## Carabanchelero (Abr 1, 2016)

Hola.

Estoy buscando un libro de referencia sobre VHDL para iniciarme en el tema. Tras varias busquedas por internet he llegado a estos tres:

- VHDL: El arte de programar sistemas digitales. 2002. David G. Maxinez; Jessica Alcala. Editorial CECSA.

- VHDL: Programming by Example. 2002. Douglas L. Perry. Editorial McGraw-Hill

- Circuit design and simulation with VHDL. 2010. Volnei A. Pedroni. Editorial MITPress.

El primer y el segundo libro tienen el inconveniente de que son muy antiguos y eso los convierte en difíciles de encontrar, caros y supongo que un poco obsoletos en un mundo tan cambiante como es el tecnológico. El tercero es un libro relativamente reciente, por lo que es fácil de encontrar y barato.

¿Alguien ha podido leer el último libro?, ¿lo recomendariais?, ¿tal vez recomendariais otro?

Gracias!!!


----------



## chclau (Abr 1, 2016)

Hola,

De los tres libros que listaste conozco solo el segundo, y a ese sí que te lo puedo recomendar. Como bien decís, teóricamente por lo menos, un libro más nuevo debería ser mejor, pero como no los conozco a los otros dos, no puedo opinar o comparar.

He leído algunos libros de VHDL y el de Perry es de los mejorcitos que vi.

Lo único que puedo darte como consejo adicional es entrar en Amazon y fijarte qué calificación le han dado los usuarios a cada uno de los libros (si figuran). Por mi experiencia en Amazon hay muy buenas críticas y si le tienen que dar con un caño a un libro también lo hacen, al parecer no hay censura de las críticas de los usuarios.

Como nota final, VHDL tampoco ha cambiado tanto a lo largo del tiempo. Si bien existe una versión del 2008, las diferencias con respecto a versiones anteriores no son tan grandes como para que lo que decían libros de digamos, el 2000, queden obsoletos, ni mucho menos.

En el momento de llegar a la aplicación real, ahí sí hay muchísimo dinamismo y no hay libro que los cubra aunque sea de hace "sólo" tres o cuatro años. Para los dispositivos lo único actualizado son los sitios de los fabricantes.

Ah, una cosa más. Fijate si el libro tiene un buen sitio de Internet que lo respalde en que figuren los ejemplos para descargar. Es una gran ventaja, sobre todo si el sitio está "vivo" y el autor va actualizando y corrigiendo bugs, que lamentablemente, siempre los hay.

Saludos


----------



## Carabanchelero (Abr 2, 2016)

Gracias por la información chclau.

Las "customer review" de amazon.com para el tercer libro las había mirado y son buenas, pero me gustaría saber la opinión de otros hispano-hablantes, por lo que si alguien se ha leído este libro me gustaría saber su opinión sobre el mismo.

Me gusta que en los comentarios pone que es especialmente bueno para principiantes: mi caso.

Lo que no se me había ocurrido es mirar si tiene web. Parece ser que si la tiene.

Probablemente me acabe pillando este libro.


----------

